# MS2-extra distributor settings



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

had a bit of a tough time sorting through the various options for running the distributor with MS2-e, and found a couple of different ways of going about getting it done. 

after bugging paul about it, i think the general consensus is that it wouldnt hurt to have a post to walk through the couple of different options, and maybe use this as a place to field questions regarding the setups. 
it also seems not too many vw folks are running distributors anymore - especially with ms2e - but for those that are/will maybe this turns out to be useful. 


to preface, this was all done on a v3 ecu with MS2-e 2.1.0d, PL 16vT with a distributor, using the *basic trigger* spark mode. 

if you use these board mods for the 5v setup: 










you need to end up with the following settings in your "ignition options" window - 
spark mode: basic trigger 
trigger angle: 60 
ignition input capture: falling edge - _this deviates from the example screen capture in the MS2-e documentation_ 
spark output - going high (inverted) 
number of coils will obviously be set to single coil 

then pop open the "more ignition options" window, set the fixed advance dropdown to fixed, type 6 degrees into the fixed advance box, adjust the distributor position until the 6* mark on your flywheel is lined up with the notch on the trans case, then set the fixed advance back to "use table". then youre ready to go tuning :beer: 



if you follow the other set of MS2 instructions for vw distributor board mods (on DIY's site) you will need to follow their recommended settings, which have you using the rising edge ignition input capture. 
the two ignition input methods arent compatible, and youll find yourself having to move around the trigger angle to some really funny numbers to find that 6* mark  


an (old) picture of the engine in question: 











hopefully this saves someone a couple of minutes of hunting around and futzing with the timing light :laugh: 

and thanks to paul for the guidance :beer: :beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No problem, glad you got it working. You might want to toss this up on msruns with a working msq as well for the folks that don't live here


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

good call! ill have to save that off the other computer tomorrow. 

apparently not a real hot topic here - go figure i guess  



further tuning delayed for a bit now while i work out a bbm fuel rail issue... :banghead:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Someone will need it eventually. I've been getting a lot of PM's that my two VR6 how-to's haven't come back from the archives yet. Whoops, should have saved those!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

word on the street is theyve been working hard at bringing those back... theyre still around just inaccessible at the moment. 

ive been keeping an eye on the help/suggestions forum where theyve been updating the situation on those. id suspect to see them back in july i think


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

couple screen caps from the msq











set up for output to msd - not direct coil control


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks for this, I think I'm going to go back through everything I did this winter and make sure it matches


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

msq is also on msruns 

http://msruns.com/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=22985

car isnt tuned beyond cranking/warmup/idle though

ill keep updating as we get through the tuning... ran into some fuel rail issues so its on hold for a week or so



and it sounds like the archived posts are making their way back near the end of the month. so well be able to actually make use of this forum again :laugh:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks ved, now i just gotta get andy to sell the 034 and ill be using these :laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> thanks ved, now i just gotta get andy to sell the 034 and ill be using these :laugh:


good to hear!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

im gonna post a more up to date msq and couple pictures of the car after the tuning session this weekend - if the weather (hopefully) holds :beer:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> then pop open the "more ignition options" window, set the fixed advance dropdown to fixed, type 6 degrees into the fixed advance box,* adjust the distributor position until the 6* mark on your flywheel is lined up with the notch on the trans case*, then set the fixed advance back to "use table". then youre ready to go tuning :beer:


is that with a timing light, engine running?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

yup :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

awesome, I transplanted my whole setup to a friends car last weekend. We got it to sputter over, but that was it. Knowing that little bit should help


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

yup, the timing stuff definitely threw me for a loop 
but im easily confused, so i figured it was worth sharing :beer:


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Dum question but can I use my mark on my crank pulley to adjust the timing . Cause we tried it in the past and it seemed to work.. this was on my aba turbo. This thread is very helpful.. I don't have to pm paul and bother him . Lol sorry pau


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> had a bit of a tough time sorting through the various options for running the distributor with MS2-e, and found a couple of different ways of going about getting it done.
> 
> after bugging paul about it, i think the general consensus is that it wouldnt hurt to have a post to walk through the couple of different options, and maybe use this as a place to field questions regarding the setups.
> it also seems not too many vw folks are running distributors anymore - especially with ms2e - but for those that are/will maybe this turns out to be useful.
> ...


While this method certainly works, I just got a MK2 (CIS-E converted to MS) up and running yesterday using Paul's alternate method in about 5 minutes on an MS2 running 3.1.1 Extra code.


No mods to the mainboard except for a single BIP to fire the coil. This is how it's done: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Y!)-Mods-for-MS-V3-and-VW-Hall-Sender-Trigger

Apparently it doesn't always work but boy it sure did for me. I used RISING edge capture for it.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

ive since set up a couple of v3's that way with good results also, and would have probably gone that route had i known at the time :beer:


up to my ears now with other projects but was realllly hoping to get this outside for a wash and some more road tuning last weekend... ah well... perhaps this weekend.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

this thread, is amazing. Followed this through on a G60 for a friend, fired on the 2nd crank. Thanks for your help! Now, on to tuning...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

glad its working out for you

got this car on a nice drive this afternoon and did some more road tuning. map switching and higher boost map is working well.

needs some cleanup and pictures now though 


:beer:


----------

